# Updates on BMQ and re-appling



## Froststorm (13 Apr 2014)

Hello, I'm just curious on a few things that a friend of mine mentioned during his course.

Apparently lots of changes have been made for BMQ over the past few months but on the forces website it seems as it hasn't had those updates such as shortened BMQ and different course outline.  So really just wanting to know what's really happening from a reliable source.

Also I have a friend who VRed a while back due to his wife having a child and fathers death close together in time.  Now he wants to go back but he is not sure how long he is suppose to wait to reapply and if the steps are different in his case compared to someone applying for their first time.  

Hope some one can answer these or even shed a little bit of light on the questions.  

Thank you for taking your time to read and answer, it's highly appreciated.


----------



## DAA (13 Apr 2014)

Froststorm said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm just curious on a few things that a friend of mine mentioned during his course.
> 
> Apparently lots of changes have been made for BMQ over the past few months but on the forces website it seems as it hasn't had those updates such as shortened BMQ and different course outline.  So really just wanting to know what's really happening from a reliable source.
> 
> ...



Far as I know, the training schedule has been reduced from 95 to 82 calendar days starting in Jun (shortened by two weeks).  What was removed from the trg, I have no idea.

Your friend can reapply, one year after their date of release from the CF.  After that, it's pretty much up to their CFRC how much longer they make them wait.


----------



## vancouverite (28 Apr 2014)

I left the CF in March 2012 for personal reasons.
I re-applied in March 2014. The delay with my profile is that Ottawa hasn't released my medical records yet. I am told it can be 3months to 1yr wait for that. 
I never made it to BMQ even though I was in the CF initially for 1yr.
I am hoping that it will be different this time.
I have a family to worry about and the CF benefits are huge. Plus you get to see the world when deployed.
I can't wait to get back in and leave the Greater Vancouver area.


----------

